# Arboreal Frogs



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi,

I tried running a search for which frogs are the most arboreal, but couldn't find any direct results.

Since I have an Exo-Terra 12x12x18, the ground space is limited, and most of the vivarium is in height. I need a pair of frogs that like climbing. 

Criteria:
A.) I would like to house a pair of frogs, so the space alotted in the 12x12x18 (about 11 gallons) needs to be enough to comfortably house 2 frogs. 

B.) Arboreal frogs are the best suited for the vivarium.

C.) Given that these would be my first PDFs, I would like to get a kind of frog that is somewhat easy to take care of.

Thanks a lot for any help given  ,
-Neodoxa


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Vents or imitators would be a good choice. You can check the care sheets for wach of these on the forum.

Ryan


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it. 

So leucomelas wouldn't thrive in a vivarium with mostly height?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

I know its not a pdf, but what about a red eyed tree frogs.


----------



## Arienette (Jul 30, 2006)

*I say yes on the I leucs*

I have two leucs that sleep at the very top of the tank and go there to hide sometimes (I have only a 10 gallon tank). They are known to be good with using vertical space...but they are larger compared to most other darts, so I'm not sure if a limited ground space would be detrimental...I don't see why it would be, though, since you are supplying them with adequate height. (If I am wrong, anyone, feel free to correct me...I am only a beginner.) Plus, leucs are supposed to be a good beginner's frog, from what I know...that's why they are my first. 

Hope this helps.

Andrea


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

I also have imitators and they spend a lot of time, probably most of their time utilizing their vertical space.


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, also about the imitators - They were my first dart frogs and I did really well with them. I know some people say to start with larger darts, but I've found the imitators really easy and hardy. Also, the fact that they are out in the vertical space so much makes it easy for me to monitor them and keep an eye on their behavior.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Another thing to note - the size of that tank it really doesn't matter if the frog is terrestrial or arboreal... terrestrial means the frogs stays within a meter of the forest floor. Some adhere to this a little more that others, with some terrestrial frogs literally not coming out of the leaf litter, but don't take the height of that tank to limit you to more terrestrial frogs.

Galacs and leucs are technically terrestrial frogs, but will take full advantage to the height in that tank. The ground space (144 sq in) in that tank is actually more than a 10 gallon tank (120 sq in) so a pair of terrestrial frogs like tincs would still have plenty of room.

While I agree that some of the best beginner frogs would not take full advantage of the height, many of the best pairs of frogs for that tank are not recommended as beginner frogs. Imitator and pumilio are two of the best frogs for that tank, but both are intermediate or advanced frogs. With imitator, its mostly due to the frogs small size... as a beginner you've not had much experience culturing their foods, and crashing are going to happen. With such a small frog, having food crashes can be detrimental, while a larger frog can deal with missing food for a few days, or eve frogs like bicolor, you can just run to the store and grab some crickets!

Please look thru the DB Caresheets for more information on specific frogs.

IMO - Leucomelas 'Standard' would probably be your best bet. They love to clamor around a tank with that height given the cage furniture to do so, and are very hardy frogs. Check out their care sheet HERE.


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I think I will go with a pair of leucomelas then.


----------

